# Strongman's loyalists show Taliban isn't the only threat in Afghanistan



## longknife (Jul 5, 2018)

You can’t turn uneducated peasants to a full democratic society. Tribalists will never give up their allegiances.

_Unruly ethnic factions remain a persistent challenge to central authority and stability in Afghanistan, periodically clashing with government forces and following leaders like Dostum, who broke with the Ghani government that had handpicked him to serve as a bridge to his ethnic group._

More of this sorry story @ Strongman's loyalists show Taliban isn't the only threat in Afghanistan


----------

